# Need Help with Linux Startup Script



## ct5098 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to Linux and bash scripting, and I could use a little help in figuring this problem out.
I have an Ubuntu server that I host a Ventrilo server on. When I start my server, I would like for the Ventrilo server to start automatically. I have a user, ventrilo, which runs the Ventrilo server. I've placed the following code in a file named "ventrilo" in /etc/init.d and I've run "chmod +x ventrilo". However, if I attempt to run the command "/etc/init.d/ventrilo start" the console states "ventrilo: command not found". The code below is the "ventrilo" script, but I'm 90% certain that my problem doesn't lie completely with the script. I'm not sure where to go from here though, and any assistance would be wonderful. Thanks.

****EDIT****Never mind, I was able to get it working by removing the quotations around $1

```
#!/bin/bash
VENT_DIR=/var/ventrilo
VENT_EXE=$VENT_DIR/ventrilo_srv
USER=ventrilo
case "$1" in
        start)
                if [ -e $VENT_DIR/ventrilo_srv.pid ]
                        then echo Ventrilo is already started
                        exit
                fi
                echo -n Starting Ventrilo:
                su  $USER -c "$VENT_EXE -f$VENT_EXE -d"
                if [ -e $VENT_DIR/ventrilo_srv.pid ]
                        then echo done
                else
                        echo failed
                fi
        ;;
        stop)
                echo -n Stopping ventrilo:
		if [ -e $VENT_DIR/ventrilo_srv.pid ]
			then echo -n
		else
			echo Venrilo is not started!
			exit
		fi
                kill `cat $VENT_DIR/ventrilo_srv.pid`
		sleep .5s
                if [ -e $VENT_DIR/ventrilo_srv.pid ]
                        then echo failed
                else
                        echo done
                fi
        ;;
        restart)
                $0 stop
                $0 start
        ;;
        *)
                echo Usage: start stop restart
        ;;
esac
exit
```


----------

